# I finally did it!!



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Today is the first day I have scissor cut Baxter head to tail. It's not perfect by any stretch, but it's reasonable. I just tried to make each section roughly the same length. Here's the problem with showing the "after" photo....Baxter is camera shy. You'd think I was going to beat him or something! His tail goes down and his ears go down, even if someone is holding a treat. Here's the best I could get, anyway.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks good!!! I just love that second picture of him!! How long did it take you???


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I did not actually time it, this morning. I usually do. It took a long time to do both dogs because I had about 4lbs of hair in a pile from Baxter when I got done! He was SO patient....he should get some kind of medal. It takes a LONG time to do all over his body. My back was definitely broken when I was finished. Had to lay on an ice pack!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks great! I really like how he looks. I hope your back is feeling better.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He looks cute.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I think you did a great job!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

You did very well, and sometimes it's a two day event until it's right. It kills my back too!

Giving treats helps also.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He looks fabulous! Wish I had the talent and stamina to do Panda - that would save $40 every 6 weeks....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did great! I want to see a before picture. A clipper groom would of been a lot faster.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You did great! I want to see a before picture. A clipper groom would of been a lot faster.


I know it would be a lot faster, but I've been too chicken to try with the clippers. Maybe next time!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did good. One step at a time.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter's cut looks awesome! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am impressed. Really cute dog.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

He's a handsome boy! You're a brave woman.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

He looks great! congratulations!!


----------

